
Apple Music’s Functionality Failure - ldayley
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/09/24/apple-musics-functionality-failure/
======
KiDD
What a cry baby... I have no idea what he is talking about. Never had any
issues with shuffle and it's pretty clear what music is local on the device
and what is remote streams.

